# Western Electric chips



## macfixer01 (Oct 26, 2014)

I came across these (Western Electric I presume?) chips on a board I got recently. They all seem to have an unusual construction method with a small ceramic board embedded inside the black plastic. It appears to be the same gray rubber coating on them as the bottom side of the white ceramic wafer chips. I've had pretty good luck with those scraping off the bulk of it, then using a toothbrush to remove the part near the pins, then burning away the remaining bits with a blue laser.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 26, 2014)

It looks like you took away the bond wires too with the rubber coating. I can see the small balls on the landing pads where the bond wires were attached and only a fraction of a chip.

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 26, 2014)

Actually I did nothing with these chips yet, I just broke the plastic off them today. The gray rubber stuck to the black plastic so it peeled off the right one, and partially peeled off the left one. There are no bonding wires in the usual sense. The little straight nibs still stuck to the gold traces are tiny "legs" coming off the die. They're attached to the underside of the chip die, then bonded directly from it's bottom side to the traces. There are a couple different sized dies and trace patterns, maybe a couple nore photos will help?


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 27, 2014)

That's some odd chips. I've never seen that type of mounting before, it must be some sort of early flip chip technology.

Göran


----------



## Geo (Oct 27, 2014)

The bonding wires could still be encapsulated in the resin body.


----------



## johnny309 (Oct 27, 2014)

At a closer look...they kind similar to your credit cat card CHIP or your phone chip....... The date state 1978 as the year of manufacture.....so in industrial type machinery they have all types of "custom made" integrated circuitry....... I have some MAB (Philips brand).....and right above is written FANUC( the company that made the machine)....if is any collector who has looking for some of thoose...PM me....


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 27, 2014)

Fanuc was basically a Japanese company but now a whole group of companies that had partnerships in multiple countries. A lot of General Electric boards from numeral controlled machinery also have the Fanuc name on them. GMF Robotics (General Motors Fanuc) is another one.


----------



## asromeh (Oct 8, 2020)

.''''


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 8, 2020)

Is there something you wanted to say or ask?

Dave


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 8, 2020)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Is there something you wanted to say or ask?
> 
> Dave



Maybe they just wanted to "bump" the thread. It was a little old.


----------

